# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Can't type in a dream?

## Alric

I know I have wrote stuff down or typed thing in dreams before, and reading stuff has never been a problem. Today I had a lucid dream though, and I remebered I wanted to try a bunch of stuff on the computer. Well it went no where. I tried to type something but each key I hit would just make a random letter. Even when I hit the same key two or three times in a row, each time it would still give a different letter. I ended up giving up and doing something else but the dream did not last to long.

I have no idea why that happened, anyone else seen that before?

----------


## Amethyst Star

If I remember correctly, when you're sleeping the part of the brain that controls things like that is shut down.  There's information around on that topic, but that's why looking at a digital watch or text is a common dreamsign because it typically changes.  I've been able to read things in dreams, but I think that it may be because I'm typically a visual learner (or I just accept things how they are).  It's normal.   :smiley: 

-Amé

----------


## Awaken

One time, in a dream, I tried playing a song on the piano which I know very well. Couldn't do it for the life of me...

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by Amethyst Star_
> *If I remember correctly, when you're sleeping the part of the brain that controls things like that is shut down.  There's information around on that topic, but that's why looking at a digital watch or text is a common dreamsign because it typically changes.  I've been able to read things in dreams, but I think that it may be because I'm typically a visual learner (or I just accept things how they are).  It's normal.  
> 
> -Amé*



This is true. With absolute Lucid dream control things like this are possible. However for most of us the part of the brain that controls a lot of our cognitive functioning like math and other orderly functions do not coincide with the realm of the dream,

----------


## Alric

Yea its something like pressing A then A showing up on the screen though. So simple yet it wont work.

----------

